# Show us your scorpions:)



## xXExplodexX (Oct 30, 2012)

I just want to see different scorpions and different design enclosure.Thinking of getting my self one (Sorry if there is already thread about this)


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 30, 2012)

heres a few of mine
ill upload more soon





orange Urodacus macrurus by richoman_3, on Flickr



Urodacus macrurus by richoman_3, on Flickr



Male Urodacus manicatus by richoman_3, on Flickr



Liocheles sp. Red by richoman_3, on Flickr



Hemilychas alexandrinus by richoman_3, on Flickr


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 30, 2012)

I have 2 Blackrock Scorpions (male and female) and 1 male Desert Scorpion called Franky.

Male Blackrock






Female Blackrock





Male Desert (Franky)









And here's their setups.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 30, 2012)

scorpions creep me out.... i want one. 
what are the side effects of getting stung by a weakly venomous one? 
(all scorpions are venomous right?)


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 30, 2012)

In aus there are no scorpions that have strong enough venom to kill us though if you are allergic you may have a server reaction so you really can't say I was stung by my Elo didn't feel much more than local pain and swelling 


Check me out in YouTube (username: TheReptileben


----------



## animal-mad (Oct 30, 2012)

i don't own a scorpion, but when we were camping i did get to take some pictures of this little fella, it was under the campong tarp after we packed up and no bigger than a pinky nail, very cute.
can you spot him i couldnt but my hubby did (eagle eyes)View attachment 269289
a close up nowView attachment 269290
and to try a diferent angle View attachment 269291


----------



## xXExplodexX (Oct 31, 2012)

Any more photo's ?


----------



## Cypher69 (Nov 1, 2012)

Is that just gravel or moisture beads at the very bottom of the enclosures?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2012)

I kept a few Flinders Range ones, and a couple of Black Rocks for awhile. They are all actually quite docile to be honest. Unless you squeezed the daylights out of them I don't believe they can be bothered trying to sting you. 

Some cool setups in this thread


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 1, 2012)

VERY tempted to get a Flinders Ranges scorpion very soon, I have a huge 50lt fish bowl that I'm thinking of turning into a scorpion bowl, with some rocks and a few cacti in.
May be a silly question but I don't know much about them, but can they climb glass at all? The bowl is 40cm high and has a decent curve to it, just wondering if I'll have to put a lid on it or not...


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 1, 2012)

Cypher69 said:


> Is that just gravel or moisture beads at the very bottom of the enclosures?



It's glass beads, they came with the tanks.

- - - Updated - - -



Jacknifejimmy said:


> VERY tempted to get a Flinders Ranges scorpion very soon, I have a huge 50lt fish bowl that I'm thinking of turning into a scorpion bowl, with some rocks and a few cacti in.
> May be a silly question but I don't know much about them, but can they climb glass at all? The bowl is 40cm high and has a decent curve to it, just wondering if I'll have to put a lid on it or not...



They can't climb glass, but if you have a cat, or you want to hold more moisture in, then you might want a lid.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 1, 2012)

i kept mine in one of those critter keeper things. she got big and fat but died when she was about 1 1/2. what is the life span of a black rock?


----------



## bk201 (Nov 1, 2012)

should easily be 10+ years if kept correctly problem is most are wild caught as adults so age is unknown
i normally collect sub adults and sell them after the final moult to adulthood
They take up to 6 or so years to get to adults
biggest mistake people make is keeping them on dry sand


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 1, 2012)

Whats a good substrate that will hold moisture that they can burrow in but doesn't need regular replacement?


----------



## leamos (Nov 1, 2012)

I mix washed sydney sand and coir peat roughly 50:50, slightly more sand for desert sp, and more coir for tropical sp


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 1, 2012)

Does it need to be re-moistened much/often?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 1, 2012)

Jacknifejimmy said:


> Does it need to be re-moistened much/often?



The setup I use allows you add water directly to the bottom of the substrate, this lets the scorpion dig to whichever depth has the perfect amount of moisture for it. It takes a long time for the water to evaporate, because it has to pass through all the substrate first. 

So if you use a setup like this, then no, you don't have to add moisture very often, but if you're using a thin layer of substrate then you will need to spray it down every time it starts to dry up.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 1, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> The setup I use allows you add water directly to the bottom of the substrate, this lets the scorpion dig to whichever depth has the perfect amount of moisture for it. It takes a long time for the water to evaporate, because it has to pass through all the substrate first.
> 
> So if you use a setup like this, then no, you don't have to add moisture very often, but if you're using a thin layer of substrate then you will need to spray it down every time it starts to dry up.



Was planning a good 8 - 10cm of substrate so there is floor space in the bowl for the setup I want, is that sufficient depth or do they ideally require more?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 1, 2012)

Jacknifejimmy said:


> Was planning a good 8 - 10cm of substrate so there is floor space in the bowl for the setup I want, is that sufficient depth or do they ideally require more?



That will be fine, the photos of my setups have 10cm of substrate in them. If you can fit more, do it.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 1, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> That will be fine, the photos of my setups have 10cm of substrate in them. If you can fit more, do it.



Cheers mate!


----------



## xXExplodexX (Nov 4, 2012)

What is the dimensions of a adult scorpion tank ?


----------



## Pinoy (Nov 4, 2012)

My old Flinders...


----------



## Dippy (Nov 4, 2012)

My Cercophonius Squama


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## xXExplodexX (Nov 10, 2012)

Good looking scorpions's.


----------



## xXExplodexX (Dec 19, 2012)

This is my Rain forest scorpion feeding container. I have finally got one.


----------



## xXExplodexX (Dec 31, 2012)

Could anyone please moved this to other animals please? As i put it in the wrong thread. Thanks.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 31, 2012)

Done, and nice little Scorp.


----------



## sharky (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats! I alwways have wanted a scorpion  My star sign is scorpio  So is mums....I might get one (fingers crossed) any more pics guys?


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 31, 2012)

cool stuff


----------



## xXExplodexX (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you very much mate.


----------

